# Halloween resource boards on Pinterest



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

VERY nice collection and I love how it is organized.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

very kool. 
I've avoided Pinterest because I knew it would just add 300 more projects to my overflowing mind... and yup... that's what it did!

awesome collection of ideas though.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes ! you have great boards. I follow all of them. My biggest fear if one day pinterest goes kaput!!!
BTW my kids love your avatar....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Apparently... I've already repinned from you! LOL Thanks!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG Dawn, I thought I had a lot of pins!! lol..I'm following you too now..gonna take me a week to look at all yours!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

hahaha I already had you as well. My daughter repinned you as well! She likes your zombie pins!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

There's so much zombie stuff, I had to create three boards to categorize them. Guess that shows you what's the popular monster these days. Pinterest is such an addiction! But it gives me so many Halloween ideas. I love it!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You forgot to add your Pinterest page.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Dawnski ~ You have some crazy wonderful inspiration on your boards!! I love looking at them. Thanks!


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

We've got a pretty massive inspirational board for Trendy Halloween going on Pinterest too, feel free to follow us /trendyhalloween
We're also looking for collaborators to help. If you're interested, please message me.


----------

